# A Hitchhiker's Guide to the Konoha Resort



## Patchouli (Mar 1, 2014)

It came to our attention that over the years the Konoha Lounge and Konoha Arcade had several activity problems and several member complaints regarding each section's place on the forum. 

In attempts to solve these issues we have combined the two sections to create the Konoha Resort, a community focused section that we hope will be enjoyable to all. All threads previously housed in the Arcade and the Lounge may now be made within the Resort.

In addition, the Resort allows for more freedom of what can be post. For more info on what is/isn't allowed, refer to the rules thread stickied in the section.

We hope you go check it out and enjoy. :33


----------



## Sunuvmann (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm going to need a towel.


----------



## Magician (Mar 1, 2014)

I'll give it a week or two before it dies.


----------



## brolmes (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Nordstrom (Mar 8, 2014)

I need a drink!


----------



## bleedz (Mar 24, 2014)

it's nice


----------



## sdfghjhrd (Nov 6, 2014)

IT IS SO NICE.....


----------

